# Collecting a Chaos army



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I want to occasionally paint up something else apart from 40k so my eyes have turned to WHF after a very long absence.
I don't intend to hurrywith it or play for a quite a while, its more of a Painting modeling project. But that said I don't want to go and buy something I have no chance of ever using.

So I fancy doing a Tczeench based Warrior set of models, could you give me a rough list of any of the models I could put into an such army? 

Thanks


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a small Tzeentch chaos army, which involves 2 units of 12 warriors, 20 marauders, a chariot and some horrors...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

How many points is that? Actually how many point would be a normal battle size?
I have not played WHF for years and never played much then.

24 warriors sounds like a good start though.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

its about a thousand points when you put in characters...

you got the army book?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

No not at the moment, its more of a modeling/painting thing.
I don't want to go and get anything 'useless' or unfitting.
If I get enough together I will start looking for a game but thats a fair way off.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

24 warriors is kinda your max for 1000 points, theyre pretty expensive. marauders are a must to make up numbers, and for great modelling opportunities. ill post some pics of mine soon.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers Torealis,
what weapons should the Warriors and their Champions be armed with?
The Gallery needs WHF bits desperately so that will be good to see.

As you can guess I know nothing of WHF and this is more of a modelling thing at the mo. Im a complete Newb when it comes to rules and tactics etc.
Thanks again.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i have two HW/S units, and they look chuddy as fuck.

you cant get halberd armed versions of the new ones, so that would be a good modelling challenge...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That sounds cool.
I will post some up when I get on to it in my WIP.
Probably after asking some more Newbie questions


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

There were some rumors that the upcoming warhammer campaign would also feature the release of the long awaited god upgrade sprues and great weapons. Just still a rumor, but not all that far fetched.

On to some basic info;
- 24 warriors = 336 pst.
- shields +1 pst.
- great weapon/halberd each +2 pst
- add. hw +3 pst.
- champion + 12 pst.
- SB + 12 pst.
- musician + 6 pst.

Marauders;
- 5 pst. a pop, minimum of 10 per unit
- flails +1 pst.
- great weapons +2 pst.
- light armour/ shields each +1 ps.t
- champion + 10 pst.
- SB + 10 pst.
- musician + 5 pst.

Next up is the choice of general for your army, this choice will determine which units will counts as which type of unit;
- Mortal general, mortal units are core, daemons/beast are special choices.
- Daemon general, daemon units are core, mortal/beast units are special choices
- Beast general, beast units are core, mortal/daemon are special choices

Choosing a mark for your general limited your army composition;
- a generall without a mark of with the mark of undivided may have
any other 'god' unti in the army
- a general with a 'god' specific mark may only have undivided or 'god'
specific units.
(if you use a chalice of chaos you can turn a mortal or beast general into 
a daemon general)
- finally you can only have a character join a unit of its on kind, so only
a beastman character may join a beastman unit etc.


Well that should keep you busy for a while :wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers Heph ! 
Im mainly staying with warriors at the moment, once I have a couple of core units painted up I will get the book and start looking for some one to teach me how to play.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i heard chaos weren't getting anything for nemesis crown...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I have gone and done it, one box each of Chaos Warriors and Marauders on the way (and a stray Knight) lots of coversions to be done on these as I want this lot to be something special.

There have been a few things that have made me want to do a Tczeench fantasy army that have come together in the last few days.
Wraithlord's Thousand Son marine armour colour being one of them.

The Plan (Even though we all know these things change.):

I want to do an armour colour very similar to Wraithlord's Thousand sons but a bit richer blue.(MASSIVE nod in the direction of that worthy  !)

What no horns! 
Thats right no horns, I really wanted to do a Egyptian themed army but that pesky undead army has it all pinned down so the plan is to go off and do a very loose Greek style, by cutting the horns off the warriors and using the Helmet crest method shown in the articles section.

Thats the basic outline but I will start a WIP and you can see how it goes.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well they have started, as we speak I am putting together a marauder unit.(WIP post to follow.)
I am putting the sheilds and shoulderpads on them so I presume that means light armour/ shields each +1 Point so 6 points per basic man?

What is the adverage or most commen points game played?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

1500/2000 i reckon.

i agree on the horns, i took mine off and they look meeeeeeeeeeean.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Any pics?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Will do when they are done, I have to borrow a camera at the moment as I have busted mine.  
I should have something to show you all by the end of the bankholiday.


----------

